# Rocking Engine



## SBWHART (Jul 13, 2009)

When I was skiming through the John Tom drawings I saw the rocking engine: and thought it was a osilating engine and passed it by, the name intreged me so a few days later I went back for another look, that,s when I got hooked, I love novelty engines like this and its small size suites the type of work I like doing and it looked like It could be a weekend project:- as I'm going to retire in two weeks I thought they would make a nice presents for couple of work friends.

It's also a good delaying tactic to avoid assembling my locomotive I'm building, a change is as good as a rest.

These are the drawings 
http://www.john-tom.com/MyPlans/SteamPlans3/RockingSteamEngine/ROCKING STEAM ENGINEs.pdf

Any of you chaps made this engine ?

I'm a great beliver that its just as easy to make two of something

First job do all the turning bits.







I made the two cylinders together to speed up the work, turned the OD of the cylinders to the size of the square diagonal, put a groove to show where the join would be, and used a 3/8" end mill to finish off the flat bottom hole.






To mill the square set up in vice touch down on the job set DRO to zero mill off 1/2 the difference of the diameter and across flat size you want zero DRO, flip it over 90 deg with the flat against the vice jaw mill down to zero flip it over 90, mill off the remaining difference zero dro, flip it over finish off other side you've got a square.







To mill out the pocket for the crank I used a long reach 1/8 slot drill set the job up in the mill with the vice stop, milled the first pocket out zeroing everything up, turned it round and making sure it was up against the stop and milled the seconf pocket working up to the zeros, the same routine was done for the crank and stand holes.











For the flywheel turned down the bar to size then transfered them over to the RT in the mill and drilled the spoke holes deep enough to make two fly wheels.






This is one engine finished off with the second waiting for the flywheel






Does it work

NO :redface2:

If you look at the photo showing the finished engine it sitting on a pad with a lot of figures on it, a quick measure and a calculation and yes I'd drilled the piston wrong and it was bottoming in the cylinder :wall: I'll just have to make again.

Slightly embarised

Stew


----------



## steamer (Jul 13, 2009)

Not to worry, you will quickly put it right..... 

Dave


----------



## Bill Mc (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Stew Nice to see you on this site. Lots to see and learn here. I, like yourself am also a NEWBIE. I am retired from Bell Canada (14 years). Good luck on your upcoming retirement. Bill McKinley


----------



## rleete (Jul 13, 2009)

SBWHART  said:
			
		

> I'd drilled the piston wrong and it was bottoming in the cylinder. I'll just have to make again.



Can't you just plug the hole and redrill in the correct location?


----------



## Foozer (Jul 13, 2009)

Looking all over for that engine type, passed it over for same reason, rocking engine? Thanks for the link, good engine to test the cutting skills on, something I really need


----------



## SBWHART (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Chaps

Bill my retirement comes after 45 years with the same company I started as an apprentice when I was fifteen, its been a long time coming, I've been digging the escape tunnel for the last ten years, thanks for your good wishes.

Rleete thanks for the suggestion, but as the crank hole is just 1.2 mm, I think I'll just make new it won't take too long

Cheers

Stew


----------



## SBWHART (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Chaps

Picked this up from another forum thought you'd be interested just folow the link for video of a running engine.

http://www.indianarog.com/lineymachineengines.htm#255440530

Enjoy

Stew


----------



## vlmarshall (Jul 13, 2009)

Neat little engine. I made a replacement piston for an old aquarium air pump that worked the same way... well, the exact opposite way. ;D


----------



## DavesWimshurst (Jul 13, 2009)

Stew,
Here is a video I found a while ago on some engines and compressors using the same type piston:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5Imb5xO3qQ&feature=poptnjrf4a[/ame]

It took me a while to find it again but your build reminded me I'd seen it somewhere.
The exaggerated claims sound flaky of course :headbang:

Dave


----------



## SBWHART (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi Chaps

Well I made a new piston and fitted it all together 


AND




ITS A RUNNER

But


It'll only run upside down

 :big: :big: :big:

What I've found that it ony needs a whisper of air any more and it just locks up in the forward position.

To get it running correct way up I think I need a better fit in the bearing, also the contact area on the bearing is only small so I'm thinking I may change the design to increase the contact area so you get a better fit without slop.

I've been adviced by a Chap on another forum that the drawings are a bit vauge as to fitting a sleeve between the cylinder frame and the fly wheel, we think that the intention is for this sleeve to be a press fit into the frame, I left mine lose, this would then act as a bearing and take the slop out of the system. So what I intend to do is sweat this sleeve in with soft solder I'll post a C o C of the change.

Even upside down it runs sweetly nice and slow with a puff, puff, puff, a real nice interesting engine well worth the effort of building.

Still trying but having fun

Stew


----------



## Foozer (Jul 16, 2009)

SBWHART  said:
			
		

> Hi Chaps
> 
> Well I made a new piston and fitted it all together



Going to make one of those myself, looks like a fun little gizmo


----------



## arnoldb (Jul 16, 2009)

Well done Stew - nice engine!

It's been added to my to-do list as well. At the risk of sounding completely daft (which I just may be :big - I just could not figure out how it works until _just_ :idea: now!

Oh yes, congratulations on your upcoming retirement!

Regards, Arnold


----------



## mklotz (Jul 16, 2009)

Here's my version of this little guy...






I didn't want to faff about making a flat-bottom hole so I simply drilled a piece of 1/2" square brass through with a 3/8" drill, then made a brass cap for the outboard end and Loctited it in place.

It's a fun weekend project and the kids love it because they can make it work with breath power. It's a great little runner but, with that valving arrangement, its efficiency really sucks.


----------



## arnoldb (Jul 16, 2009)

Sorry for hijacking your thread a bit Stew :-[

Thanks Marv - maybe I must take some time out of my other build and just make this one! - I think my efficiency probably sucks more than this little machine :big: - maybe a weekend's not enough!
OTOH - maybe I should just pull my finger from "you know where" & "Just do it" !

Regards, Arnold


----------



## SBWHART (Jul 17, 2009)

arnoldb  said:
			
		

> Sorry for hijacking your thread a bit Stew :-[
> 
> Regards, Arnold



NO problem Arnold I enjoy getting feed back and banter going on these threads the more off topic the better (sorry Mr moderator)

Hi Marv thanks for showing your engine they are nice little fun jobs.

Stew


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 17, 2009)

Marv: thanks for the pic
Stew: nice build as far as stirring Up banter I am watching you like a bird of prey ;D LOL
Arnold: took me a bit to see how this one works as well I think the Indiana Rog Temple of Steam site. site showed me. When I first saw the prints I was looking for the missing pages of parts.
Tin


----------



## SBWHART (Jul 19, 2009)

Well got the little gem running right way up, not without a bit of trama, any way a little up date.

As you know I had a bit of trouble getting the piston crank drilled in the correct position so what I did is make a little drilling aid, it was a simple bush that I slipped the con rod through to grip the piston for drilling I was then able to pick the edge of the vice up and Zero my dials and index to the correct position for drilling, worked like a dream.

This is the bush with a piston in place






And this is it in use






Then instead of a lose bush thing that the drawing shows I made a bearing with a 4mm hole and shouldered to fit into the cylinder, I soft soldered this in place using solder paste, great stuff this for little jobs






Turned down the spindle for a nice fit in this bearing.






At first when I assembled it together it still wouldn't run right way up but it fiddled with it a bit tried a tighter fitting piston this didn't work, I'd gaven it a good oiling so stripped it down cleaned all this oil off and tried running it dry and away she went right way up wrong way up any way which.


 :big: :big: :big: :big: :big: :big: :big: :big:

And just to make sure you guys are infected her's a vid

ROCKY I the movie


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23dc8D4MRr0[/ame]

Do you like the exit stage left


Have fun


Stew


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jul 19, 2009)

Very nice job.
Not just the machine (beautiful work there) but also in giving 'projectitus' to several people. ;D
Please be more careful as I understand there is no cure. :big:


----------



## vlmarshall (Jul 19, 2009)

Must...resist...projectitus...

Great video. That wee beastie has more bark than I expected. I guess it _is_ exhausting straight through...

Man, I could build one of those, mount a little fan on it, magnetic base, and drive all my coworkers crazy listening to it all day. ;D

No... must resist...


----------



## Maryak (Jul 20, 2009)

Stew,

Very nice. :bow: :bow:



			
				SBWHART  said:
			
		

> Do you like the exit stage left



But................ where were you going. ??? ???

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## SBWHART (Jul 20, 2009)

Maryak  said:
			
		

> Stew,
> 
> Very nice. :bow: :bow:
> 
> ...



Bob  I was going for me dinner. :big:

Thanks for your kind comments Chaps seemed to infected you good and proper with this one.

Got Rocky 2 running its better than Rocky 1 doesn't seem as sensitive to pressure turn the pressure up to full and it fairly buzes along. Took a vid of the two running together but can't seem to get it to down load to Youtube give it one more try tonight then I'll give it up as a bad job. Any way I've got to get on with my long Term Project a 3 1/2" gauge loco, I do these little engines as way of a change and to recharge my batteries.

That bring me to a question for Mr Moderator Model Railway Engine build are bit outside this Forums scope, but would it be OK just to post the ocational progress report in Work In Progress nothing too heavy somthing along the lines of this is where I'm up to.say every couple of months.









her's a shot of the losly assemble cylinders as way of a taster.

Stew


----------



## vlmarshall (Jul 20, 2009)

SBWHART  said:
			
		

> Any way I've got to get on with my long Term Project a 3 1/2" gauge loco, I do these little engines as way of a change and to recharge my batteries.
> 
> That bring me to a question for Mr Moderator Model Railway Engine build are bit outside this Forums scope, but would it be OK just to post the ocational progress report in Work In Progress nothing too heavy somthing along the lines of this is where I'm up to.say every couple of months.


Ah, man, POST that beastie! It's right in line with this forum. If they put up with my sloppy little Cracker build, they'll LOVE a real locomotive. I know I will. ;D


----------



## SBWHART (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Chaps

I'd just like to say a big thanks for you're comments and joining in, isn't the net wonderful for bringing people together, and a big thanks to you guys who run sites like this.

I've been trying for the last two days to download a vid of the two engines running together but I keep losing the link I've tried shortening vid time, loading via a PC and a mac but no good so I'm giving up that particular quest.

So I'd thought I'd show you my rocker scrap






OK I've showed you mine now you show me yours :big:

Have fun

Stew


----------



## Foozer (Jul 20, 2009)

SBWHART  said:
			
		

> So I'd thought I'd show you my rocker scrap
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me slow, only three parts done, one scrap. HMM not a good ratio


----------



## rleete (Jul 20, 2009)

Only 2 for me, and I remade the one. Threaded the end of the inlet tube 6-32, and when I drilled the through hole, cut into the minor diameter of the threads (duh!). Refaced the end, and then cut the threads 8-32. The other was the shaft, which I tried to make out of drill rod, and broke the tap off in the end. Remade in brass, and all was well.

For me, it was quite a remarkable feat to not make every part 2 or 3 times. I took a lot more care on these parts, but as a result I spent a lot of time checking and rechecking.


----------



## arnoldb (Jul 20, 2009)

Shucks, now I feel a little left out... All my scrap is on the engine; didn't have to remake a single part. Only booboo I had was that my axle was turned a bit short - fixed that by shortening the bush a bit on some sandpaper :big:

Regards, Arnold


----------



## rleete (Jul 20, 2009)

arnoldb  said:
			
		

> didn't have to remake a single part.



There goes your newbie status... ;D


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 20, 2009)

Ya know guys witth a bunch of us building an engine at the same time like this this could bring a whole new meaning to engine/project of the month!!
Tin


----------



## arnoldb (Jul 20, 2009)

rleete  said:
			
		

> There goes your newbie status... ;D


Wouldn't say that yet - I think I just got terribly lucky for a change! Rof}; 



			
				Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> Ya know guys witth a bunch of us building an engine at the same time like this this could bring a whole new meaning to engine/project of the month!!
> Tin


Tin, can't do that; it would detract from the good ones  - Maybe call it "Newbie Challenge of the month" ?


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 20, 2009)

Arnold:
 the whole point of the engine /project of the month is to inspire others to build engines/ projects . I would say that this little bugger has done that. You have built your first engine .That is an accomplishment . It has inspired me to get off my but and machine engine parts again. although I am an experienced builder it has been two years since I completed a running engine. If I have these two done by next weekend I will be a happy camper. I feel this whole hobby is about inspiring others. Stew has greatly inspired you fozzer and I and likely others to build and engine. When I am at a show And I see a kid grab dad by the hand and say lets go home and build one of those (referring to an engine on my display). It absolutely makes my day !!! And if an adult says he or she want a set of plans to mke onethat is cool too.Stew has done that. 
Beyond that is what I mean is that this engine is a project that several are doing this month ie "project of the month" I do see a similar theme with the crackers threads popping up also. 
Tin


----------



## arnoldb (Jul 21, 2009)

Tin, put like that it makes perfect sense - you are right :bow: :bow: ; I didn't think that far.
Kind Regards, Arnold


----------

